# Application Altimètre Apple Watch ?



## Anegatak (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Existe t'il une "vraie" application altimètre pour Apple Watch ?
Par "vraie" je veux dire une application qui utiliserait l'altimètre intégré dans l'Apple Watch 3 et qui pourrait du coup fonctionner même sans réseau, pas une application qui utilise les données de géo localisation par les antennes réseau pour déduire l'altitude à partir d'un Plan (pas très précis)
Merci


----------



## fousfous (4 Décembre 2017)

Le GPS n'as pas besoin de réseau normalement, et c'est très précis d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anegatak (4 Décembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Le GPS n'as pas besoin de réseau normalement, et c'est très précis d'ailleurs.



Oui le GPS n'a pas besoin de réseau pour définir une position Longitude/Latitude, mais pour définir "l'altitude" les applications utilise la position du GPS sur un plan pour définir l'altitude sur les courbes de niveau donc nécessite une connexion au réseau.
Il y a un "Altimètre" dans la montre je cherche donc une application qui l'utilise


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2017)

Regarde si Altimètre + répond à ta demande.


----------



## Anegatak (5 Décembre 2017)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Regarde si Altimètre + répond à ta demande.



Non, l'application Altimètre+ utilise également le GPS
Je cherche une application exploitant l'altimètre de l'Apple Watch.
Pour être plus précis, un exemple :
Dans un immeuble, avec le GPS que je sois au 10eme étage ou au dernier sous sol j'obtiendrai le même résultat d'altitude.
Avec l'altimètre de la montre je devrais avoir une mesure précise.
Ce n'est pas pour mesurer des immeuble ;-)  c'est juste pour l'exemple et comprendre ma recherche


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2017)

J'ai bien compris,  mais en relisant le descriptif d'Altimétre +, il me semblait qu'il utilisait les 2 (GPS et barométre).


----------



## Anegatak (5 Décembre 2017)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai bien compris,  mais en relisant le descriptif d'Altimétre +, il me semblait qu'il utilisait les 2 (GPS et barométre).



Oui la description est trompeuse, en fait il donne des données barométrique, mais en fonction des données recueillis sur le net en fonction des coordonnées GPS.
Elle affiche les même infos qu'une montre altimetrique sauf qu'elle ne se sert pas de l'altimètre.
L'altimètre n'est présent que depuis l'Apple Watch 3 donc septembre, du coup ce serait plutôt dans une nouvelle app où une qui se mettrait à jour en intégrant l'utilisation de ce hardware


----------



## fousfous (5 Décembre 2017)

Anegatak a dit:


> Oui la description est trompeuse, en fait il donne des données barométrique, mais en fonction des données recueillis sur le net en fonction des coordonnées GPS.
> Elle affiche les même infos qu'une montre altimetrique sauf qu'elle ne se sert pas de l'altimètre.
> L'altimètre n'est présent que depuis l'Apple Watch 3 donc septembre, du coup ce serait plutôt dans une nouvelle app où une qui se mettrait à jour en intégrant l'utilisation de ce hardware


L'Apple Watch série 2 a un altimètre aussi, c'est juste qu'étonnement Apple n'a pas du tout communiqué dessus.

Tu as essayé de voir sur une application iPhone qui utilise le baromètre si il notait bien l'altitude juste avec le baromètre? Parce que si tu trouves pas sur iPhone il n'y aura pas sur la Watch.


----------



## jonsnake38 (1 Janvier 2018)

pareil. j'avais déjà posté une question similaire: on a un alti baro sur la Watch et impossible de le calibrer manuellement 
c'est le gros bémol pour moi qui suis souvent en montagne.parceque quand la couverture nuageuse est trop importante pour capter un signal t'es content de pouvoir te fier à l'altimètre.


----------



## yabr (11 Mars 2020)

bonjour
je ne me souviens plus ...l'apple watch 4 peut elle mesurer la pression atmospherique et l'altitude??? si oui...quelle bonnne appli preconisez vous??merci


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> je ne me souviens plus ...l'apple watch 4 peut elle mesurer la pression atmospherique et l'altitude??? si oui...quelle bonnne appli preconisez vous??merci


J'avais installé cette application que je n'utilise plus


----------

